# Tennessee Walking Horses- Can they be ridden hunt seat?



## flapagoes (Jul 16, 2008)

I have been riding Pilgrim for I think four years now, and I've ridden him western and english. I know that technically I'm supposed to ride saddleseat with a gaited horse, but I don't have the tack to try it. I know that there are some other pleasure type horses (i.e. arabs, morgans, etc.) that have shown in my 4H english classes. My question is how bad is it that I'm riding a walker hunt seat instead of saddleseat? I don't know many people who own walker's so it's hard to get information. Thanks!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

most walkers are ridden saddleseat because of their gait. I've seen some (ok, a lot) of pleasure horses ridden western, too. 

I think the main reason you don't see a bunch of walkers ridden huntset is because they don't trot. (so there is no need for posting). I don't see any reason why you can't put huntseat tack on a walking horse, but "theoretically", the walking horse should be under tack as to exhibit it's smooth gaits.

does that make sense?


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

most of the horses at my barn are gaited horses 99% of the people ride them in western saddles-Donna the manager rides them in saddleseat, western and in a plain english saddle. If it fits the horse it shouldnt matter except you may get comfortable and have to re learn how to sit saddleseat. Are the gaited horses not the most comfortable ride????? and beautiful


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

all gaited horses can trot.their gait isnt replacing a gait,its just an extra gait. if you dont ride your horse in the gait, then it shouldnt have any problem doing huntseat. if it had been ridden saddleseat before,then it could confuse the horse.


----------



## firemom1 (Jul 17, 2008)

we rode in regular huntseat saddles allot at the TW barn I was training at. It really frees up there shoulders and lets them move, we had saddle seat sadlles too, but for just ahnging around I always rode in my huntseat saddle.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

If your horse doesnt trot, then to actually show him huntseat, you just arent going to place. but you can ride him in the english saddle. I tried w/ my TWH once, but for balance I always had to throw my feet infront of the girth. My TWH does NOT trot. Some actually do trot, I've seen thems howin in the hunt ring and even jumped, there only issue was that they would break over to the gait on occassion and that would knock them down in placing. They don't all trot, it's not a natural gait for them. But if you just wanna ride in the english saddle. go for it.... I prefer western w/ mine.


----------

